# Ronnie Brewer For No. 8



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*RONNIE BREWER* #10
Birthday: 3/20/1985
Height: 6'6"
Weight: 225
Wingspan: 6'11"
Vertical Leap: 41"
Athletic Testing Score: 289.3022 (2nd in draft class) 

*Physical Comparison:* Joe Johnson
*Skills Comparison: * Marquis Daniels w/ better defense
*Other Comparable Players:* Andre Iguodala, Boris Diaw, Penny Hardaway, Damien Wilkins

**(_Will link the above players with their college stats and scouting reports, soon._)

_____________________________________________

SEASON AVERAGES 
*2003-2004:* PPG 12.2 | _REB 5.5_ | _AST 3.4_ | STL 2.0 | _FG% .481_ | FT% .574 | 3P% .266 
*2004-2005:* PPG 16.2 | REB 4.8 | _AST 3.4_ | STL 2.5 | FG% .475 | FT% .655 | _3P% .396_
*2005-2006:* _PPG 18.4_ | REB 4.8 | AST 3.3 | _STL 2.6_ | FG% .441 | _FT% .750_ | 3P% .338

_____________________________________________

*GREATER THAN / LESS THAN:*
*Inside::* Iguodala < Daniels, *Brewer*, Howard < Hardaway
*Outside::* Iguodala < Howard < Daniels, *Brewer* < Hardaway 
*Rebounding::* *Brewer* < Daniels < Iguodala << Hardaway < Howard 
*Passing::* Howard << Daniels < Iguodala < *Brewer* << Hardaway
*Defense::* Daniels < Iguodala < Howard, *Brewer* < Hardaway	

**(_I will update with Joe Johnson instead of Josh Howard for comparative purposes... the greater than/less than comparisons use current NBA players and their college stats as well as their scouting reports to help give us an idea of how Brewer compares to them at similar ages and developmental stages in their careers. I use the above categories figuring that this will give us a clearer idea of what to expect for each facet of his game -- rather than comparing Brewer against a single player, I compare his individual skills against many similar players._)

_____________________________________________

*DRAFT PROFILES*
- ClutcFans 
- DraftExpress 
- NBADraft 
- CollegeHoops 
- About 
- 82Games (Thanks MRC)

______________________________________________

*NOTABLE FACTS:*
- Voted All-SEC First Team by coaches, SEC Second Team by AP
- From Arizona and has game reminiscent of fellow alum, Joe Johnson

______________________________________________

*VIDEO CLIPS:*

***NBATV Video Analysis ***

YAHOO! VIDEO 

********

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F_PDkUlRcYA"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F_PDkUlRcYA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
*
*******

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aNgfr74x4c8"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aNgfr74x4c8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Please feel free if you have anything to contribute. I will update as we go along. Any cosmetic suggestions are welcome, too. =)

Please follow the format for posts below:*

(Bold the specific area of the game you are discussing to make it easier for other readers to identify the topic.. see my examples that follow) 

*BODY CONTROL*

What I liked alot about Brewers game, besides the obvious, is his great body control -- He has very good quickness and drives to the basket (with his head up to look for passing lanes) and can stop on a dime to take a controlled shot or make an athletic play for the basket. He glides, for lack of a better word, and seems to stay balanced as he makes a solid move and finishes well. Given that these are highlight clips, he doesnt seem to be forcing the tough shots. 

*HANDLE*

He can switch to finish with either hand. 

*ATHLETICISM*

He's surprisingly athletic with an explosive first step. 

*SHOOTING*

He moves well without the ball and seems to be an exceptional catch-and-shoot player. His release is a bit low and slow (and the way his elbows stick out to the side is ugly) but despite his mechanics, he gets his shot off and it goes down. I worry that since his shot is so telegraphed, he will get blocked often when trying to shoot off the dribble, but as catch and shoot player he will do fine.

*PASSING*

Wow. The last few seconds of the first YouTube video displays his passing ability. We see him flash out to the perimeter and immediately turns around to pass it into the post for an open score. Soon thereafter, we see him make a great play by lobbing off the glass to a trailer for the alley-oop slam. Great timing and great feel for his players.

*DEFENSE*

It doesnt seem he over commits and his steals come from his long arms and quick hands rather than reaching and putting himself in poor defensive position. He could truly be a ball-hawk in the NBA and would be excellent at denying smaller opposing points from easy looks into the post. He could be our most effective weapon against incumbent MVP Steve Nash in 06-07.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Worst Case Scenario:
> Jeryl Sasser


Why won't Brewer end up like him??


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

cornholio said:


> Why won't Brewer end up like him??


I cant say that he wont. 

Still, Sasser was a very poor shooter in College (Southern Methodist) and averaged 39% for his college career and shot 28% from outside compared to Brewer's 46.6% and 33.3% career averages. He was able to score 17ppg because he utilized his athleticism (and probably had to shoot the ball alot as SMU is not a strong program and probably lacked any real scoring options outside of Sasser). If he was able to knock down more shots from mid to long range, points would have come easier for Sasser. Also, Brewer is a better defender than Sasser (and nearly everyone in this years draft)... that should be enough reason for Brewer to find extended minutes (and an opportunity to find consistency) at the NBA level. At the absolute worst, he may be Sasser, but realistically, I see Marquis Daniels with more quickness.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Great thread TManiAC. I am just going to add to what you have already said:


*Defense*: Ready to make a difference immediately. Great NBA body and can get right up on his man. 

*Shooting*: An average shooter as of now, every NBA player can fill it up in practice but he needs to find ways to score in game situations. Spot up shooting wasn't great in college.

*Weaknesses*: Playing off the ball, creating his own shot. Needs to cut to the basket more and learn to get to the FT line as he has problem elevating on his shot.

----

*Cornholio*: Jeryl Sasser wasn't really a PG in a SG's body. He was just a 6'6 guy with a really good handle. Brewer does a much better job of setting up teammates, making decisions and has the body to make an immediate impact defensively. Sasser was also very, very weak which prohibited him from ever being a good man on man defender. Just played the passing lanes well.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

My biggest and, honestly, only concern with Brewer is his shooting. Any player not named Yao Ming or Tracy McGrady will get numerous open shots as evidenced last year. His drives and ball handling are nice but Yao will be in the paint 90% of the time clogging up the paint. It will make it a bit difficult to just drive it in compared to his college career and how the bigs played there. I personally prefer Rodney Carney because of his excellent shooting form and high defensive skill (which I know Brewer has also). But I would not be disappointed at all if Houston drafted Brewer instead. Either way, I believe our SG spot will be locked down for a long time coming. (Provided Houston doesn't absolutely drop the ball and draft J.J. Redick) _*shudders at the thought of passing up Carney and Brewer for Redick* *shutters one more time for good measure*_


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

J Blaze said:


> My biggest and, honestly, only concern with Brewer is his shooting. Any player not named Yao Ming or Tracy McGrady will get numerous open shots as evidenced last year. His drives and ball handling are nice but Yao will be in the paint 90% of the time clogging up the paint. It will make it a bit difficult to just drive it in compared to his college career and how the bigs played there. I personally prefer Rodney Carney because of his excellent shooting form and high defensive skill (which I know Brewer has also). But I would not be disappointed at all if Houston drafted Brewer instead. Either way, I believe our SG spot will be locked down for a long time coming. (Provided Houston doesn't absolutely drop the ball and draft J.J. Redick) _*shudders at the thought of passing up Carney and Brewer for Redick* *shutters one more time for good measure*_


 Great point. Alot hinges on how consistent that shot is once the season rolls around. I think it will take him some time before he can consistently create for *himself*, but if he puts enough work into his shot it won't be a weakness. He has been improving it since his freshman season.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.82games.com/nbadraft2006.htm



> *1. Ronnie Brewer, SG, Arkansas *
> % Chance to Start – 61.40%
> *Was similar to: Joe Johnson, Caron Butler, Michael Finley *
> This draft isn’t as strong at the top as it has been in the last few years. But if any player is going to develop into an All-Star, it will most likely be Brewer. He has almost every factor going in his favor. He’s very athletic with an NBA body, so he can physically handle the league. On the court, he can pretty much do everything with the only question mark being the funky release on his shot. It probably cannot be corrected because it stems from a childhood accident, but it does go in with some regularity. From an intangibles perspective, there should be no questions as he’s had no off-the-court problems. Also, he’s been around the game his whole life, since his father, Ron Brewer was an eight year vet.




That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> http://www.82games.com/nbadraft2006.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read this article earlier and was very surprised to see who was first. I was suprised at how low Brandon Roy placed and that had me questioning exactly how reliable this article is though. Very impressive nonetheless.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> *Shooting*: An average shooter as of now, every NBA player can fill it up in practice but he needs to find ways to score in game situations. *Spot up shooting wasn't great in college*.
> 
> *Weaknesses*: *Playing off the ball,* creating his own shot. Needs to cut to the basket more and learn to get to the FT line as he has problem elevating on his shot.


I just watched all the clips again and realized that the above is true.

*Catch and Shoot/Off the Ball Offense*: Most of his points come in transition (and is a very good transition player indeed). I didnt see much of spot up shooting but in the first video (Yahoo) the first couple points come from him running baseline and curling around a pick for catch and shoot plays. I think this can be learned.

*Creating Shots for Self*: Aww, C'mon, you didnt like that razzle dazzle with the behind the back in the third vid? Anyway, I agree. Again, most of these shots are in transition.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> http://www.82games.com/nbadraft2006.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Brewer turns out to be anything remotely close to JJ.. >.<.. This is one of those times I would use a drool smiley.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Anyone else with mock's up? Both these don't have Houston picking at 8.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=274501 - May Mock, will update soon



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Keeping in a long line of excellence and tradition.
> 
> *1. Toronto - Andrea Bargnani.* Skeptical how this plays out in the long run with Villaneuva and Bosh, but with Bosh playing the majority of his minutes at the 5 last year and Villaneuva/Bargnani capable of playing the 3, he's their man.
> 
> ...





TManiAC said:


> 1. *Portland* (Via Toronto; #1 for #4 and Jarett Jack) *- Adam Morrison*: Assuming that the McMillan-Miles co-existence has reached its end, Portland will want a capable wing once they shed Darius Miles and his contract (to NY for Shandon Anderson and #20). Adam Morrison should provide a go-to scorer to help fill up buckets and take pressure off of Randolph to do his damage inside.
> 
> 2. *Chicago - LeMarcus Aldridge*: Aldridge makes perfect sense to Chicago, a team in need of a post scorer who is capable of keeping up with a fast paced team. No brainer.
> 
> ...


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=275342 - May


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Anyone else with mock's up? Both these don't have Houston picking at 8.
> 
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=274501 - May Mock, will update soon
> ...



My mock needs a post-workout update.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Anyone else with mock's up? Both these don't have Houston picking at 8.
> 
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=274501 - May Mock, will update soon
> ...


I have my mock up on clutchfans.net.........I just didn't explain all of them, Lol......or any of them for that matter...

I believe it is going to be very close to what happens though.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Anyone see alot of Damien Wilkins in Brewer's game?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Anyone see alot of Damien Wilkins in Brewer's game?


anyone ever seen damien wilkins play? and id prefer it be dominique instead of damien


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

i honestly think brewer provides more or less the same things as brandon roy brings to the court so i think he will be a good pick for the rockets without having to trade up.
whether he is a better fit than carney, we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

ESPN Insider: More on Brewer's body

BODY FAT PLAYER
8.0% Maurice Ager
*5.0% Ronnie Brewer*
*10.0% Rodney Carney*
10.0% Randy Foye
5.7% Rudy Gay


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

IT looks great and alot info too.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

*Combine Results [ESPN Insider]*

Combine Results Ronnie Brewer ranked #2 overall. That's good, but that's not good. 


EDIT: ClutchFans enigmacx over at ClutchFans has put some of the results in a table. Have fun. (I can link to another message board right? Or does that qualify as advertisement?)


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Combine Results [ESPN Insider]*



K-Dub said:


> Combine Results Ronnie Brewer ranked #2 overall. That's good, but that's not good.
> 
> 
> EDIT: ClutchFans enigmacx over at ClutchFans has put some of the results in a table. Have fun. (I can link to another message board right? Or does that qualify as advertisement?)



Your first link requires membership. 

PM MRC for answers regarding board policy and as soon as you update with new info I will update my post =)

Thanks for the contributions.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Anyone see alot of Damien Wilkins in Brewer's game?


which one of our mods was ranting and raving about damien wilkins last off season?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> which one of our mods was ranting and raving about damien wilkins last off season?


YaoMania


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> *SHOOTING*
> 
> He moves well without the ball and seems to be an exceptional catch-and-shoot player. His release is a bit low and slow (and the way his elbows stick out to the side is ugly) but despite his mechanics, he gets his shot off and it goes down. I worry that since his shot is so telegraphed, he will get blocked often when trying to shoot off the dribble, but as catch and shoot player he will do fine.


Yeah, didn't something happen to his arm when he was younger?


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Yeah, didn't something happen to his arm when he was younger?


He broke it.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Thread updated with Athletic Testing results*

LINK 

Note: Brewer (2nd) proved better than Carney (5th) in athletic testing. Most impressive is Brewer's Vertical, which measured 35.0" from standstill and 41.0" with step. compared to Carney's 32.0" and 38.5".

Thanks K-Dub


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Rodney can run the fastest in the draft, and that's about it. 
What's Lane Agility Testing btw, anybody knows?
I have my mock draft, Rockets drafting Ronnie now.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Carney is fast.. and that's about it. What happened to those unbelievable hops he was supposed to have. Even Brandon Roy's out-jumping him, 34" with no step, 40.5" with step. And Brewer's vertical with no step is 35" not 31". 


TManiAC said:


> Thanks K-Dub


 No problem


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

K-Dub said:


> Carney is fast.. and that's about it. What happened to those unbelievable hops he was supposed to have. Even Brandon Roy's out-jumping him, 34" with no step, 40.5" with step. And Brewer's vertical *with no step is 35" not 31"*.
> No problem


Updated. Thanks.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*K-Dub:*

How does Chicago feel about Luther Head, Stromile Swift, Andres Nocioni (especially), Darius Songaila and Mike Sweetney?

Any potential trades you might see happening involving any combination of the above players, Houston's TE and our future draft picks?

I say this because I feel that Chicago may be loaded with tweener 4s given that they may take Tyrus Thomas and hope that Noc would become available. I also assume that Deng will be playing ahead of Noc at 3. This is also Noc's contract year and Chicago may be looking to get something long-term in return should Noc decide not to stay with the Bulls.

Still, Chicago also has a ton of cap space and the 16th pick to fill in the blanks. Luther Head and/or Stromile Swift may not be what theyre looking for especially for a player like Noc. Ild still like to get a feel for the possibilities. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> *K-Dub:*
> 
> How does Chicago feel about Luther Head, Stromile Swift, Andres Nocioni (especially), Darius Songaila and Mike Sweetney?
> 
> ...


 I'm 99.9% sure that Nocioni is going nowhere, especially after what he did for us in the playoffs (22 ppg, 9rpg). Songaila's has a player option he can exercise. He'd be a rather nice fit for Houston as he can stretch the defense with his shooting. Unfortunately Houston is stocked at the 4. I couldn't possibly see Luther coming to Chicago. We need size in the backcourt much like Houston. Anything involving Swift is a no-no. We have the taller version in Chandler. Sweets... I don't know about him. You might have something there.

And lastly... .*I really hope that Chicago has nothing to do with Tyrus Thomas*:gopray: . More than likely we'll be taking Aldridge or Roy. I really don't see much happening between these two teams. We have little to offer each other and have similar needs.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

K-Dub said:


> I'm 99.9% sure that Nocioni is going nowhere, especially after what he did for us in the playoffs (22 ppg, 9rpg). Songaila's has a player option he can exercise. He'd be a rather nice fit for Houston as he can stretch the defense with his shooting. Unfortunately Houston is stocked at the 4. I couldn't possibly see Luther coming to Chicago. We need size in the backcourt much like Houston. Anything involving Swift is a no-no. We have the taller version in Chandler. Sweets... I don't know about him. You might have something there.
> 
> And lastly... .*I really hope that Chicago has nothing to do with Tyrus Thomas*:gopray: . More than likely we'll be taking Aldridge or Roy. I really don't see much happening between these two teams. We have little to offer each other and have similar needs.


Thats what I figured. I was hoping there would be an off chance that their density at 4, the chance they could lose Noc to FA, and the fact we were sending a draft pick might be enough for them to pull the trigger. But youre right, the needs are very similar.

What about Sweetney? Any jewels you could offer about him?

-Edit-

I think I just tainted my own draft thread. Ill keep more OT with Brewer.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Updated with Video Analysis


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

TManiAc, do you have other this kind of video for other draftees?
Thx, I love the video about Brewer.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> TManiAc, do you have other this kind of video for other draftees?
> Thx, I love the video about Brewer.


NBA Entertainment's Draft Top Prospects Videos, Team Needs


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey people, Do you know that Brewer only has 5% body fat?
Lowest in his class, most fuel efficiency (what? am I selling a car?)
Just want to point that out.
My impression so far for Brewer.
Athletic, good PG skills, good but not best shooter.
Has great big heart, great defender.
High Basketball IQ, endless energy.
Will take the charges for teamates. 
An all rounder.
A Must draft for the Rockets.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Well guys, I watched just about every single game that Brewer played at Arkansas and yall are right on some stuff and wrong on others.

First off he is really really versatile and can play 1, 2 , or 3 and be very effective at it. He can handle the ball and pass it very well and rarely turns the ball over. He is an excellent defender and should be able to shut down most of the people that he will be guarding. He has crazy jumping ability and can throw it down like its nobody's biz. He is hard to stop when he slashes or takes it to the basket. He was alwaysd great at kncking balls away and getting steals when the other team least expected it.

He only has two real holes in his game: shooting and energy.

When he was really young he broke his arm on a water slide and it healed back akward. That makes him have to stick out his elbow when he shoots and it looks really goofy. However, especially during hius junior year, theres was HUGE improvement in his shooting. He started really knockin down 3's and got better from the line. He was regularly nailing clutch shots late in the game. He would sometimes get on terrible cold streaks that could sometimes take the team right out of the game.

A few times it seemed like he was really not that interested in the game and just sorta took posessions off. He sometimes wouldn't put much effort into playing defense and just seemed like he had better things to do. I don't know if this will carry over into the NBA or not, but it was definetly noticable at times.

He is really gonna be a great player I think. I think he's gonna turn out better than Joe Johnson and will probably be closer to a poor man's Lebron James. His dad was a great player both at Arkansas and in the NBA and Ronnie looks like he should be better than he was.

So congrats to the Rockets if they end up getting him. I'll certainly be a new fan if they do.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

HogsFan1188 said:


> So congrats to the Rockets if they end up getting him. I'll certainly be a new fan if they do.


Oh Man!! What will happen if we both start rooting for the same team! LOL it may cause some cataclysmic world altering confrontations! :-D

I wouldn't mind one bit getting Ronnie Brewer... since I have seen him play... I would say that he seems to be a hard worker and not likely to get the "big head" that some of the players in this draft may get.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Oh Man!! What will happen if we both start rooting for the same team! LOL *it may cause some cataclysmic world altering confrontations*! :-D
> 
> I wouldn't mind one bit getting Ronnie Brewer... since I have seen him play... I would say that he seems to be a hard worker and not likely to get the "big head" that some of the players in this draft may get.


The apocalypse... already?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Carroll Dawson just said Brewer might go before the Rockets pick... Chicago and Golden State loved him (keep in mind there will be some shuffling in draft order on the 28th). He also thinks Marcus Williams will go to Minnesota or Boston. Bargnani is most likely to fall if he doesn't go #1.

I doubt any team in the 1-7 range would draft Brewer, so why Dawson is pimping his stock when we are trying to trade down I don't know.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.hoopsanalyst.com/0506ew12.htm



> This is the strongest group in the draft. This group has 2 players--Roy and Brewer--who I consider to be among the top 3 or 4 players available. There are a couple of others, Gansey and Riddick, who should be able to help out immediately.



*2. Ronnie Brewer, Arkansas*: Brewer had a down year in some areas, but was still a pretty solid player and even improved his game in a few subtle ways. He scored 18.4 PPG, led all top SGs in steals and is an above average rebounder and passer. He even blocks more shots than the average SG.

One of Brewer’s biggest issues this season has been his 3-point shooting, which slumped to .338, after he hit .396 last season. Because he upped his attempts from 91 to 151, this is an issue. It may not be as serious as it seems though. This table shows Brewer’s 3-point shooting in his first 7, second 7 and final 18 games:



<table class="MsoTableGrid" style="border: medium none ; border-collapse: collapse;" id="table2" border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td style="border: 1pt solid windowtext; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 110.7pt;" valign="top" width="148"> 

</td> <td style="border-style: solid solid solid none; border-color: windowtext windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: 1pt 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 110.7pt;" valign="top" width="148"> 3P%​</td> <td style="border-style: solid solid solid none; border-color: windowtext windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: 1pt 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 110.7pt;" valign="top" width="148"> 3PFG-Att​</td> <td style="border-style: solid solid solid none; border-color: windowtext windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: 1pt 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 110.7pt;" valign="top" width="148"> 3P ATT/Game​</td> </tr> <tr> <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 110.7pt;" valign="top" width="148"> First 7 games

</td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 110.7pt;" valign="top" width="148"> .447​</td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 110.7pt;" valign="top" width="148"> 17-38​</td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 110.7pt;" valign="top" width="148"> 5.4​</td> </tr> <tr> <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 110.7pt;" valign="top" width="148"> Next 7 games

</td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 110.7pt;" valign="top" width="148"> .143​</td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 110.7pt;" valign="top" width="148"> 5-35​</td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 110.7pt;" valign="top" width="148"> 5.0​</td> </tr> <tr> <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 110.7pt;" valign="top" width="148"> Final 18 games

</td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 110.7pt;" valign="top" width="148"> .372​</td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 110.7pt;" valign="top" width="148"> 29-78​</td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: -moz-use-text-color windowtext windowtext -moz-use-text-color; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0in 5.4pt; width: 110.7pt;" valign="top" width="148"> 4.3​</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 

The .338 could be blamed on a 7-game slump. This is something that would have been lost in an 82-game season, but shows up and reflects more negatively in a 32-game season. Of course if Brewer threw in a few more similar 7-game slumps, that would be a bad thing. I can’t tell how big of a concern this is, but it’s worth noting that the 7-game shooting slump came against the weakest part of the Razorbacks’ schedule and the record was 6-1 during the slump. Perhaps Brewer used this 7-game stretch to try a new shooting style, since his ugly shot has some scouts freaking out. Perhaps he was affected by an unreported injury. I just don’t see it as big a deal had it been a season long slump.

I like Brewer quite a bit. He’s not a prospect on the scale of Roy, because Roy looks like a better scorer, but Brewer still looks pretty good. He has the ability to play any of the three perimeter positions and his height will cause some serious matchup problems. Like Roy, Brewer does enough things well that he’ll be a valuable player even if he continues to hit only a third of his 3-pointers. If he hits them at the .396 he did as a soph, he’s a potential all-star consider his athleticism and range of skills.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Carroll Dawson just said Brewer might go before the Rockets pick... Chicago and Golden State loved him (keep in mind there will be some shuffling in draft order on the 28th). He also thinks Marcus Williams will go to Minnesota or Boston. Bargnani is most likely to fall if he doesn't go #1.


Could Bargnani fall to 8th??
He could be the PF with outside shot JVG wants.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

dont worry fellas..just a few more days to see what actually happens.

lol


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> dont worry fellas..just a few more days to see what actually happens.
> 
> lol


_Only_ a few more days, he says. This waiting is excruciating!! Is every year like this???


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I really am concerned about this draft for us. The org. is making me nervous by not giving up any info on what their plans are at all. That smells of stupidty to me. The Texans were mum close into the draft then went totally whacko and drafted Mario Williams instead of Bush/Young/Leinart? The Roc's are notorious for not taking the guys they really need. Last yr we needed desperately a PF and got Head instead, a non-starter. This yr we desperately need a 2, we'll probably draft a PG, another non-starter??? I'm very worried about them f---ing up this team yet again with nontalented players who cannot get much better, because Gumby is afraid to do any "real coaching" or "teaching" for that matter.
The only guys that will help us at all are Brewer, Carney, Roy but something tells me we won't get any of them? And that Keith Bogans will be our stupendous compliment to Tmac next yr. Or Jeff will get in some bidding war over another washed up Vet like Flip Murray, Kirk Snynder, Greg Buckner???    very very worried...


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

man with all this talk brewer sames like a better pick then carney now


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

debarge said:


> I really am concerned about this draft for us. The org. is making me nervous by not giving up any info on what their plans are at all. That smells of stupidty to me. The Texans were mum close into the draft then went totally whacko and drafted Mario Williams instead of Bush/Young/Leinart? The Roc's are notorious for not taking the guys they really need. Last yr we needed desperately a PF and got Head instead, a non-starter. This yr we desperately need a 2, we'll probably draft a PG, another non-starter??? *I'm very worried about them f---ing up this team * yet again with nontalented players who cannot get much better, because Gumby is afraid to do any "real coaching" or "teaching" for that matter.
> The only guys that will help us at all are Brewer, Carney, Roy but something tells me we won't get any of them? And that Keith Bogans will be our stupendous compliment to Tmac next yr. Or Jeff will get in some bidding war over another washed up Vet like Flip Murray, Kirk Snynder, Greg Buckner???    very very worried...


LoL! I was thinkin the same, same, same exact thing, but didnt wanna say it..


----------

